# Chick with Bulging Eye



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

This chick hatched this morning with some sort of weird eye deformity. One is twice as big as it should be, bulging out of its head, and slightly lower than the other eye?? Also his second eyelid in that that eye looks like a crumpled piece of paper and seems to be gluing his upper eye shut. He can open the lower lid but doesn't like to that's why I was pulling it open in the third pic. Inbreeding? Disease? Thoughts? (S/he's a Silver Penciled Rock, I bought him as a hatching egg...)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soak a cotton ball with a warm saline solution and hold it to the eye. Chances are that's from hatching and will come off. 

I've seen that eye thing before. I don't know what it is or why it happens but as the peep grew you couldn't tell which eye was the one that was bulging. You might get lucky and that's all this is, one of those strange new hatch things.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmm, OK, will do. Thanks!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

How is the chick?


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Weird. Hope it turns out ok


----------

